

All About Google’s Panda 3.3 Update - tony_le_montana
http://www.nationalpositions.com/blog/all-about-googles-panda-3-3-update/

======
patio11
This is meaningless palaver and, to the extent that it tells you anything
actionable, that thing is frequently wrong.

------
tikhonj
It's amusing that an article about optimizing your Google ranking has the
entire text _in the title of the page_. That can't be good from Google's point
of view :).

